# Porch Rooster



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

I started my flock back in Feb with 3 day old chicks from a local breeder. I was supposed to have 1 rooster and 15 hens. As it turns out I have 4 definite roosters and a possible 5th. Three mornings ago my wife called me on my way to work to tell me that three of the roosters were beating the chicken poop out of the fourth rooster. She first thought he was dead. They had chased him from the chicken house and pinned him against the fence of our back yard. She said when she walked down to him he wasn't moving and was tangled in vines. The only way she knew he was alive was that she saw him breathe.

She picked him up and brought him up to the house. Evidently he wasn't too damaged, but was playing possum to avoid getting the smack down again by the other roosters. My wife fed him some apples and oats and now seems to have a friend for life. He has been living on the back porch for the last three days. He sleeps in a dog kennel at night. His name is now Bock Bock. I wanted to call him Spot (he's a barred rock), but was voted down. My son asked why we call him Bock Bock and I said because that's the name he answers too. If he answered to George, that would be his name. When you walk out the back door and yell Bock Bock he comes running. 

He has become so attached that last night he was sitting on a chair on the porch and saw us through the window and tried to fly through the window to get to us...twice! When I put him in the kennel for the night he sat on the perch I made for him and watched us through the window. He follows me around the back yard every time I go outside. The dogs are curious, but leave him alone for the most part. 

All of this brings up a couple of questions:
1. I have a pool in the backyard. Does anyone know if chickens float? The dogs (we have 5) constantly knock each other in, so it is possible the chicken might go in at some point. I would hate to have to dive to the bottom of the pool to recover a chicken, but two of the dogs are retrievers, so a bird in the water might trigger the retriever instinct. 

2. Is it possible to reintroduce Bock Bock to the flock without serious consequences? For the moment he seems completely happy to hang out on the porch and eat the apple slices my wife gives him. He doesn't even crow - probably for fear of the other roosters showing up and stopping him permanently. The biggest problem is that he does what chickens do best - poop. 

3. If he can't be reintroduced can I teach him to only poop in the yard?

4. One of the other three roosters is really aggressive. The first hen off the roost every morning gets an unwelcome surprise from him as do the second and third hens and as many others as he can keep in the hen house. His stamina is kind of impressive, but the hens don't like it much. Every once in a while he takes a break from cavorting with the hens to put a beat down on one of the other roosters. Should I remove him from the flock or would one of the other roosters take his place as Dexter T. Studdly and do the same thing? 

5. If removing Mr. Studdly is the answer does anyone know how to convince a soft hearted wife that is attached to ALL the chickens that one of them should become chicken pot pie? I suppose he could "mysteriously" disappear one night. I don't have any idea what happened to him. I thought he was there last night when I closed the chicken house, but he wasn't there this morning when I let them out. Maybe the hawk got him. (Said with my most convincing innocent voice - I've had lots of years of practice). 

6. Does anyone have a hawk I can borrow? How bout a fox?

7. If the answer to 1 is no, maybe I can take Studdly for a swim. (Just kidding, I promise that if he has to leave it will be done humanely). 

Tune in next week for the conclusion. If you'd like to help write the ending leave me some advice. 

P.S. As I write this Bock Bock is sitting on the back porch watching me through the window. It's kind of creepy actually.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would get rid of all but 1 rooster.... which would probably be bock bock, as you guys seem kinda attached to him  aggressive roos should not be tolerated


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

AS long as you have MORE than one Rooster in the _SAME AREA_, they WILL fight.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

I to would keep bock bock and get rid of the rest or at least the really nasty ones he sounds like an AWSOME roo and friendly to which is half the battle trust me I've been through hell with some of the Roos I've owned I actually just ate one that was the meanest roo I had ever had in my flock he would attack anything that moved and was really ruff with the girls and that I don't tolerate. As for swimming there not really water birds so I would have to say try to keep him out of the water. Keep us updated on how it goes you sound like your having some fun with your birds and post a picture of bock bock I would love to see what he looks like.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have zero tolerance for aggressive roosters. They become dinner asap. As for chickens and water, no they will not float they will sink and die. As for your wife, well if she wont let you butcher put an ad on craigslist.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

---About "Swimming Chickens"......
a Neighbor of mine (good fella) has chickens AND Goats AND misc. Farm Animals.
He waters the Goats from an old bathtub.
_Occasionally....._he finds a _DROWNED _*dead chicken *in that bathtub.
Chickens ain't Ducks.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

There's no point in keeping a rooster that's terrorizing anyone. I've had multiple roos before that got along just fine but if one's being a bastard then I'd definitely get rid of that one if not a few others too. One rooster is probably fine for 15 hens. My last roo took care of 21 - but snapped and became aggressive at about a year of age. He ended up dinner. 

Your options for the aggressive roo aren't great but if the others are better you can put them on Craigslist and see if anyone in the area is looking for a Barred Rock rooster. Sometimes there is and they can be pardoned into someone else's pasture! 

As for chickens floating it's not really the floating that's the problem.... I saw a chicken fall into a swimming pool and it did float just fine but it was completely unable to crawl out and since its wings were weighted down with water it couldn't fly out either. It would have exhausted itself and died if someone didn't see it. I suspect that's what generally happens when chickens are trapped in water. Add a retreiver to the mix and it sounds like a bloody disaster! 

Sorry I don't own a fox, hawk, or any other chicken eatin' critter you can borrow. (Generally the neighborhood dogs do just fine in that role here. SIGH)


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

As requested I've attached a picture of Bock Bock. Thanks for the advice. I'm going to move Studdly and his evil sidekick Red (he's a Rhode Island Red) to one of the stalls in my barn tomorrow. As long as Bock Bock and my fourth rooster - I'm not sure what he is, he started out looking like a barred rocked, but has a lot more color than a barred rock - can get along, I'll leave them both with the girls. By the way the fourth rooster is the one I'm holding in my profile picture.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> I have zero tolerance for aggressive roosters. They become dinner asap. As for chickens and water, no they will not float they will sink and die. As for your wife, well if she wont let you butcher put an ad on craigslist.


I don't know Apyl.......these girls are enjoying the water LOL


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

birdguy said:


> I don't know Apyl.......these girls are enjoying the water LOL


!?!?!?! I am astonished


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

Well, my lighthearted discussion about my rooster dilemma has certainly taken a nasty turn. How about we get back on topic and quit threatening each other? 

This morning, with the assistance of my border collie Jack, I rounded up my two offensive Roos, clipped their wings and put them in a barn stall. The girls are a lot happier already. Bock Bock is still on the back porch, but I am going to try to put him back with the flock later today. It has been fun having him nearby and interacting one on one, but the chicken poop is piling up.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Chickens normally stay their distance from water. Ducks and geese have a heavy oil coat to keep them dry, chickens have the bare minimum. 

As for the subject of dogs, I have ZERO tolerance of a dog coming onto our (my animal's HOME) property and raising hell. Neighbors have been informed and keep their dogs within reasonable distance. After this past year of losing my prized show flock (25+ birds) costing $18-25 a piece, it was of no pity to me to remove the dogs from these crimes. It was two dogs. Over a period of a week's time. Didn't matter if they were in the fence or free ranging, they were killed. Dog's get two strikes. The first strike is me catching the rabid animal and returning with a string warning of death will follow, and a nuisance complaint to the chief of police. No second chances. 

Zero dog tolerance around my area. Plain and simple. You love your dog so much, keep the thing home. That's how the saying goes in our neck.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Exactly. It's not just a "couple of chickens" to folks who have worked hard on that flock and I know some people who paid thousands of dollars for just a few of those chickens and sell their chickens for the same amount of money....one such got wiped out by some pitbulls all in one day. To folks who have a "couple of chickens" in a little box in the backyard of their suburban house, it may seem like no big thing, but it's quite a big deal to other people.

Untold thousands of dollars and 20 years work on bloodlines gone in just a matter of minutes because someone's "child"/dog tore through the fencing, tore open breeding pens and rooster pens and had a field day. His sick wife was out there trying to beat the dogs off the birds and they even tried to turn on her. And this is not an isolated incident..I've heard this sad story over and over, so that whole "no bad dogs, only bad owners" thing doesn't wash with me. 

For those who "respect life" but value their dogs over humans and everyone elses animals, I find it a very selective type of respect. 

Rehome livestock killers? Why would I pass along MY problem dog to an unsuspecting public so that someone else has to suffer for that mistake? Livestock is more than chickens...I had lambs and calves and so did my neighbors. 

Chickens one day, tender young lambs the next...who in their right mind wants that kind of dog running around in anyone's neighborhood after it is rehomed? Smart dogs are able to be trained to be safe around livestock...those that cannot aren't tolerated. Dogs are a dime a dozen at any pound but good livestock has to be paid for, nurtured, bloodlines worked on and hard work expended. That livestock has a life too.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

You're right it did, but when someone strays into a controversial subject everyone feels the need to put in their pocket change as well. All in or go home. Lol


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Herknave I would just like to say let us know how it goes with your Roos and if you need anymore help feel free to ask there are lots of good people on here that give great advice they have helped me lots and send some more pics we love to see pics of people's flocks good luck and let us know how it goes cheers.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

I want to hear about Bock bock! If y'all want to talk about dogs do it elsewhere.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

I hope Bock Bock does well too.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

leviparker said:


> I want to hear about Bock bock! If y'all want to talk about dogs do it elsewhere.


Agreed! Start a new dog thread!


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

Bock bock update:

Yesterday I clipped the wings of my other three roosters BAR (big ass rooster), Hawk (because he looks like a hawk), and Red and put them in a barn stall. It has walls about 5' high. Hawk was first and was back out of the stall before I could finish clipping BAR's wings. I finished BAR, put him in the stall, caught Hawk, which was much harder the second time because he knew what was coming, clipped more off of his wings and put him in the stall. Then I caught Red, also difficult because he is skittish and was warned by the other two, clipped his wings more than either of the first two and put him in the barn. They complained loudly most of the afternoon. I think they were trying to send a message to the egg producers union about the unfair discrimination of the HerkNav Chicken Farm towards roosters. The union steward hasn't shown up, but I'm pretty sure the roosters are on strike because they haven't laid any eggs since they were locked up. 

I went in the house for a bit and looked out to see BAR and Hawk taunting Bock Bock through the back yard fence. I got Jack, the border collie, and my son and went to round them up. BAR was pretty easy. He is fine with people, just rough on the hens and Bock Bock. Hawk on the other hand was not going quietly. After chasing him around the hen house a couple of times he went towards the back yard fence. We hemmed him in and he tried to squeeze through the wire (field fence). Bock Bock was waiting on the other side and every time Hawk poked his head through Bock Bock pecked him and pulled out feathers. I guess he was getting revenge. Anyhow, Hawk was apprehended and put back in the barn. It's been raining today, but as soon as it dries up Hawk and BAR are going to lose some more feathers as they have both escaped again. 

I wanted to put Bock Bock back in the hen house, but since the other roosters continue to escape I was afraid they might figure out how to get in the run and attack him. I just finished the permanent run yesterday. I had a temporary, smaller run up and I'm not sure how secure the new one is. It hasn't been rigorously chicken tested yet. It seems secure enough as the two roosters haven't gotten into it today. They keep running around it crowing. I guess they are missing their daily love fest. 

Bock Bock is still on the back porch. When we go inside he sits and looks in the windows. For breakfast this morning he had stale pound cake and strawberry tops. I doubt Bock Bock misses the hen house. His behavior makes me wonder if people that have single chickens are seen by the chicken as part of their flock. With the size of my flock they basically ignore my presence unless I try to pick one of them up. I have to admit that I enjoy his company when I go outside. I was outside adding chemicals to the pool this morning and he followed me around the whole time I was outside. If he is out in the yard when I go out he runs across the yard to greet me, possibly because he hopes I have more fruit and cake. I still need to move him back to the hen house or train him to only poop in the yard. Do they make shock collars for training chickens? ; )

No dogs, humans or chickens were harmed in the production of this Bock Bock update.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bock bock sounds like an awesome rooster! I'd give it a day or two and if no one gets in or out of the coop and run then put him and see how he does.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

At least Bock Bock got his revenge!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

birdguy said:


> I don't know Apyl.......these girls are enjoying the water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One word: Photoshop.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Itsacutefuzzball said:


> One word: Photoshop.


You can see the legs in the water .


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Ok so , all posts involved in the dog shooting conversation has been removed. Can we all please keep on subject.
Thank you


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

birdguy said:


> I don't know Apyl.......these girls are enjoying the water LOL


lol I don't know, unless I see it for real life I'm not sure if I believe it lol my entire flock avoids water like the plague. Even seeing legs in the pic it could still be photo shopped, but its definitely is a cool pic. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Apyl said:


> lol I don't know, unless I see it for real life I'm not sure if I believe it lol my entire flock avoids water like the plague. Even seeing legs in the pic it could still be photo shopped, but its definitely is a cool pic. Thanks for sharing.


Hahah my friend posted it just for me on Facebook...not sure of ours real but who cares


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

I'm attaching a new pic of Bock Bock. I was going to put him back in with the hens, but he is so much fun to have on the porch I'm having a hard time returning him to the flock. I'm also posting a picture of BAR. I don't know what breed he is. He started out looking like a barred rock, but got more colors. I'd like to know what he is. 

Bock Bock perched on my arm for about 30 minutes. At one point he fell asleep. My dog Jack is sitting in front of him.


----------



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

So cool. My hens would never sit in my lap. They are so bitchy. I can't believe your rooster is so docile!!!


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Handsome boy! I always pick up mine when I get near them so they expect it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I never pick mine up in the daytime and rarely, only if needed, off the roost. I free range, so it's important for me that they don't get used to standing still and letting something from above pick them up. I want them to move away and be wary of any and all preds~ 2 legged, 4 legged or winged. 

I also don't like to remove the oils from their feathers with my hands so that their rain protection~ that they work to spread from their oil gland so diligently every day~ is in place and working. My birds forage all day and out in the rain, so those oils are an important part of their weatherization. 

You'll never see one of my chickens looking like a drowned rat after being out in the rain or snow because their protective oils are evenly spread throughout their feathers and have not been displaced by my hands.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice pics ! Both roosters are handsome. My BR rooster (only 3 months old) is named Ford, I pick him up every chance I get lol. My cochin roo and silkie roo want nothing to do with us. 

As for the breed in the 2nd pic, its driving me nuts but I have seen a roo with those colors before but don't remember where. I'll have to search some pics.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

Bock bock is a GOOD lookin rooster! The dogs pretty cute too!


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

Bock Bock has gotten over the beating he took. He now crows routinely. He is still living on the back porch. I discovered this morning one of the down sides to having a rooster on the porch right outside your bedroom. I got a rooster wake up call at 4:35 this morning. I need a rooster with a snooze alarm.


----------



## HerkNav (May 4, 2013)

Bock Bock update:

If you are still following the story, Bock Bock is still living on my back porch. I gave away three of my roosters - Red, Hawk, and the unnamed buff. The first person that showed up said she was having a problem with snakes eating her baby chicks and wanted a roo to try to ward off the snake. My daughter told her to take Hawk because he was the meanest of bunch. Someone else came by and took Red and the buff. 

I decided to keep Bar as the rooster that would stay with the hens. He is really good with the girls and loyal to the flock. When the other Roos went to the barn at night he would find a place to roost near the henhouse. I have a rir hen that I call "Trouble" because she is very adventurous and finds new and creative ways to escape. She broke out every day the Roos were out to be with Bar. I also discovered she has a secret nest where she has been hiding all of her eggs. 

I am going to move Bock Bock to the barn and keep him as a pet. I would keep him on the porch, but he sometimes starts crowing shortly after 4:00 AM. The dogs are convinced that when the rooster crows it's time for them to eat. Since I can't unconvinced them, I am wide awake an hour early. Bock Bock seems to see the dogs as part of his flock. When they bed down on the porch he is often in the middle of the pack laying on one of the dog beds. He can't seem to understand why he can't come in the house with the dogs.


----------



## leviparker (Jun 13, 2013)

He seems like an awesome rooster. Your dogs

Sound tolerant of him. Lol


----------

